
Live Chat Statistics: Trends and Insights from 1000 Consumers and 100 Businesses - adamrogersuk
https://www.kayako.com/live-chat-software/statistics
======
adamrogersuk
Consumers are more likely to remain loyal, engage in positive word of mouth,
and spend up to $500 extra per month with businesses that provide effortless
live chat experiences.

\- 79% of businesses say offering live chat has had a positive effect on
sales, revenue, and customer loyalty

\- 38% of consumers are more likely to buy from a company if they offer live
chat support

\- 51% of consumers are more likely to stay with or buy again from a company
if they offer live chat support

\- 63% of people who spend between $250-500 a month online are the most likely
to both buy from, and be loyal to, companies who offer live chat

But, there's a disconnect between business and consumer expectations of how
live chat should be.

